# Athletes foot



## Kathy1960 (Oct 18, 2016)

Since I got my diagnosis, I have been going to a chiropodist every two months to get my toe nails neatly cut, have hard skin removed etc.  Yesterday, she mentioned that I have athletes foot between my toes which I hadn't noticed myself even though I am pretty diligent about looking after my feet.  You hear all this awful stuff about foot problems and diabetes.  I have bought some anti fungal cream from the chemist, but not sure if I shoul go to the drs.  What do you experts think?  Before the diabetes I wouldn't have dreamed of going with athletes foot - but I'm not sure now x


----------



## Owen (Oct 18, 2016)

Kathy1960 said:


> Since I got my diagnosis, I have been going to a chiropodist every two months to get my toe nails neatly cut, have hard skin removed etc.  Yesterday, she mentioned that I have athletes foot between my toes which I hadn't noticed myself even though I am pretty diligent about looking after my feet.  You hear all this awful stuff about foot problems and diabetes.  I have bought some anti fungal cream from the chemist, but not sure if I shoul go to the drs.  What do you experts think?  Before the diabetes I wouldn't have dreamed of going with athletes foot - but I'm not sure now x


You need to treat it as with any sore on the feet, being diabetic you will not have to pay for the prescription. Perhaps a phone call would be more appropriate.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Oct 18, 2016)

I strongly suspect if you go to your doctor with athletes foot they will only prescribe you some anti fungal cream or spray and tell you to keep your feet aired. I don't believe the condition is any more serious for diabetics than anybody else.


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 18, 2016)

Personally I wouldn't bother the drs with it, initially. However, if you get no improvement with the cream then it is probably a good idea.

I had problems for quite a while with my thumbs and a fungal infection. I eventually had to go to the GP about it. The cream I was given sort of did the job but never totally cleared things up. Anyway, more recently, I have been losing a bit more weight and I think my glucose control is improving a bit. I also spent 3 weeks in Romania, got some other cream whilst I was there and lo and behold my thumbs are much improved!!

Andy


----------



## Lilian (Oct 18, 2016)

https://mcdermottfootcare.com/2012/04/20/why-athletes-foot-is-dangerous-in-diabetes/
You might like to read this.   It can be very serious.


----------



## Copepod (Oct 18, 2016)

What did chiropodist suggest about treating the fungal infection they noticed? If no advice, then I'd ask a pharmacist and buy cream (own brand, NOT Canestan, as it's much cheaper), as that will probably be quicker and not much more cost, than getting a prescription for free.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 19, 2016)

I'm with DL on this one, it's best just to see how the antifungal cream goes. Just make sure to keep your feet dry. No need to worry unduly.


----------



## Owen (Oct 19, 2016)

As Mike says, just keep an eye on your feet as normal.


----------



## Jonsi (Oct 19, 2016)

All good advice about your feet but ...maybe you want to treat your footwear too? The fungus came from somewhere and that's highly likely to be inside your footwear (unless you live in open toed sandals all day). No point in keeping your feet clean if you're only going to expose them to the same nice, warm, moist fungal conditions for 8+ hours a day .


----------



## yay (Oct 19, 2016)

Probably best to see your Pharmacist - normal treatment is Lamisil. Sometimes it can be better to buy in powder form as this also has a drying effect and reduces moisture between the toes. Make sure you dry well between your toes after showering. It is important to treat athletes foot as it can spread to the nails and thus you could have a fungal infection in your nails - and that is a nightmare to treat and success rates low. Apart from being unsightly, an untreated fungal nail will deteriorate over time and can in some instances cause problems. Hence the need to jump quickly on any athletes foot condition.


----------



## Kathy1960 (Oct 19, 2016)

Thank you everyone.  I feel reassured now and will bat on with the anti fungal cream and keep an eye on things.  Good idea about treating shoes - I hadn't thought about that.  The chiropodist suggested tea tree oil.  Thanks for the link Lilian - I am hoping that is worst case scenario! x


----------



## yay (Oct 19, 2016)

Tea Tree Oil is not a good idea at all. It can cause skin reactions which is not good if you are diabetic. Some chiropodist do recommend Tea Tree oil for anything fungal but there is no clinical research and it has shown to cause reactions in some.


----------



## Sally71 (Oct 19, 2016)

I recently had athlete's foot for the first time in my life!  I just bought some cream and got on with it, if you go to the doctor they will just tell you to do the same.  It cleared up completely in a week, so maybe try the cream first and then go to the docs if it isn't working after a week or two


----------



## Lilian (Oct 19, 2016)

Try not to wear artificial leather shoes or trainers.   Breathable leather footwear is best.


----------



## grovesy (Oct 19, 2016)

yay said:


> Tea Tree Oil is not a good idea at all. It can cause skin reactions which is not good if you are diabetic. Some chiropodist do recommend Tea Tree oil for anything fungal but there is no clinical research and it has shown to cause reactions in some.


I have been using Tea Tree Oil for a long time without a problem!
 The problem is that some of the oils available are not pure they are mixes !
I used it to treat a Verucca between my toe  on the advice of a Podiatrist and it did the trick!


----------



## grovesy (Oct 19, 2016)

yay said:


> Tea Tree Oil is not a good idea at all. It can cause skin reactions which is not good if you are diabetic. Some chiropodist do recommend Tea Tree oil for anything fungal but there is no clinical research and it has shown to cause reactions in some.


I have been using Tea Tree Oil for a long time without a problem!
 The problem is that some of the oils available are not pure they are mixes !
I used it to treat a Verucca between my toe  on the advice of a Podiatrist and it did the trick!


----------



## grovesy (Oct 19, 2016)

yay said:


> Tea Tree Oil is not a good idea at all. It can cause skin reactions which is not good if you are diabetic. Some chiropodist do recommend Tea Tree oil for anything fungal but there is no clinical research and it has shown to cause reactions in some.


I have been using Tea Tree Oil for a long time without a problem!
 The problem is that some of the oils available are not pure they are mixes !
I used it to treat a Verucca between my toe  on the advice of a Podiatrist and it did the trick!


----------



## SkinnyLiz (Jan 7, 2019)

Kathy1960 said:


> Since I got my diagnosis, I have been going to a chiropodist every two months to get my toe nails neatly cut, have hard skin removed etc.  Yesterday, she mentioned that I have athletes foot between my toes which I hadn't noticed myself even though I am pretty diligent about looking after my feet.  You hear all this awful stuff about foot problems and diabetes.  I have bought some anti fungal cream from the chemist, but not sure if I shoul go to the drs.  What do you experts think?  Before the diabetes I wouldn't have dreamed of going with athletes foot - but I'm not sure now x


If you buy the athletes foot powder can easily treat your shoes with it.  Tap it well down into the toes and thus preventing a re-infection.


----------

